# Add "Provider"



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't know if this is possible, but could you add "Provider" to the member info given at the left side of each post (i.e. Registered, Posts, Location)? It would be nice to be able to know what provider they have without having to check their profile each time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into that right now.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I put E* in my signature.... maybe that would be sufficient...?


----------

